# Looking for Middle Georgia Land for Lease (Have equipment)



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 21, 2015)

I am looking for anywhere from 75 acres and up to lease for my dad, my wife and myself to hunt on. We are very ethical hunters who are looking for a piece of land that we can help manage, improve, and create a good relationship with the owner. We understand the risk of having land and leasing it therefore we pride ourselves in treating/respecting the land as if it is our own If it is a larger piece of land I have a few close family friends who are also ethical hunters who would be interested to offset the increased cost. I have access to a wide variety of large and small equipment to help maintain the land if the owner is interested in that. We would like to try and stay within two hours of Marietta. If you have land I would be interested in talking with you.

Thank you,

Scott


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bump


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 11, 2016)

Bump


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 25, 2016)

Back to the top.


----------

